# Whats' your everyday like in Dubai?



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey Folks.

Thought it would be fun to know how we are all living in Dubai... since we are all here and quite a diverse bunch, would be really cool to see how a everyday is like for each one of us, moreover it would give new visitors on the site an idea of the reality of Dubai 

So here goes! Sunday to Saturday schedule








I wake up and that's around 8-9, I gotta be at work from 9 to 7, but im normally at the office at like 10 (traffic is nuts in this city) 








Sometimes I leave at 7 sometimes I don't, depending how busy I am at the office, but in this case let's say I do leave at 7... 

I get home around 8, sit down for like 20 minutes... pack my gym stuff, hit the gym at around 8:45 - 9pm.







I work out for an hour and a half max 2 hours... by then it's 11pm... I get home at around 11:20 and hit the shower (cause I never shower at the gym, that's disgusting).







Get out the shower at 11:35








I sit down on the couch, chat it up for 30-40 minutes... 







and watch a movie (i always watch a movie every night)... by the time the movie ends, its almost 2am...








So there you have, a day in the life of Mr. Joseph 

Anyone else?


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

You ave one bada$$ telly man..... slightly off topic but this sums up my day in the UK....Got everything crossed to get out this awful country.....soon!


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

I notice from other posts you enjoy movies too, I'm not a buff cos i cant distinguish films,movies and cinema but i love watching films.......last 5 films....No country for old men,Dark knight,Scarface,Hanc0ck and no country for old men again, thats just what i watched over weekend- had to watch no country.. twice the scenery is beatiful.. and i could watch h.ledger in batman for ever- his acting was better than the film...


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> i cant distinguish films,movies and cinema.


Nice observation dude! They are academic terms used in the right context

Cinema is the whole
Film is the product
Movies is what u got to the cinema to watch  and u go to the video store to purchase a film (dvd).

-Joey
Sent from my blackberry wireless device


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

i guess im a movie buff then.... there is hope for me yet....i download at least 20 a week got over 2000 gigs of unwatched films.


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

can you get like wireless vodafone/similar overthere with one of them dongle things to pick up wireless network anywhere over there? (not much of a tech ed)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

But they do get friday's off....


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

UK wont be far behind 1 in 5 poles are living homeless over ere now...UKs going down the pan.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So what do the ladies dance around now?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> So what do the ladies dance around now?


Handbags! LOL


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Ladies? i live in newcastle the ladies are more manly than me....


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

home sweet home.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> Ladies? i live in newcastle the ladies are more manly than me....


Thank god I'm a southern woman!! LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Jamie, 

I love big country women dude  hahah.... wow man! you guys making me wanna hit the gym right now and barf out everything i just ate!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

They speak funny in Norfolk.....and I shan't mention the Fen Monsters!!! LOL


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And the previous one was your identical twin?


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

oi lay orf os norrrrrfickers...oooaaarrr no i havent got webbed feet and no i havent slept with my sister.....(im an only child)


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

LOL since moving to toon ive put on 2 stone ArGh! in 2 years! at that rate.......I need to get out! there is a chippy/chinese/indian/kebab shop/pizza place on every corner...


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> oi lay orf os norrrrrfickers...oooaaarrr no i havent got webbed feet and no i havent slept with my sister.....(im an only child)


But you've shaved the hairy back though?


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

hairy back.. woo you ve lost me ! i will google this phenomenon


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> hairy back.. woo you ve lost me ! i will google this phenomenon


Many moons ago when I worked with a certain Battalion who recruit from East Anglia, we used to joke with those from the Fens/Norfolk/Suffolk about having webbed feet and hairy backs......the girls who used to come down to Cambridge in hope of bagging a squaddie were known as "Croca-horror-pigs".......men can be so cruel!


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Many moons ago when I worked with a certain Battalion who recruit from East Anglia, we used to joke with those from the Fens/Norfolk/Suffolk about having webbed feet and hairy backs......the girls who used to come down to Cambridge in hope of bagging a squaddie were known as "Croca-horror-pigs".......men can be so cruel!


i must admit the back/sack/crack clincs do good business in norwich. euuuwww


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> i must admit the back/sack/crack clincs do good business in norwich. euuuwww


And that's from personal experience?

You'll like it here then, there's plenty of gents "saloons" that do that for you, pay the guy extra and you might get a "nice finish"....


----------



## HelenG (Oct 21, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> LOL since moving to toon ive put on 2 stone ArGh! in 2 years! at that rate.......I need to get out! there is a chippy/chinese/indian/kebab shop/pizza place on every corner...


You do know you don't have to stop at every one though don't you? I think I've put weight on since moving from Newcastle to Dubai as I'm eating out more and not walking places as much as I would in the toon.

To get back on topic, my everyday consists of dropping off the other half at work at 8am. Coming back home to look for jobs and chase job agents, maybe breaking up the day by popping out to the shops or a quick play on the Wii, and then picking up the other half at 6pm. I really need a job!


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

HelenG said:


> You do know you don't have to stop at every one though don't you? I think I've put weight on since moving from Newcastle to Dubai as I'm eating out more and not walking places as much as I would in the toon.
> 
> To get back on topic, my everyday consists of dropping off the other half at work at 8am. Coming back home to look for jobs and chase job agents, maybe breaking up the day by popping out to the shops or a quick play on the Wii, and then picking up the other half at 6pm. I really need a job!


Hi helen.. how long have you been lQQking for a job?

(Ps after a few beers it impoosible to walk past the chippy etc)


----------



## HelenG (Oct 21, 2008)

Been looking for 3 months now. Not the best time to be looking for a job in construction.


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

well you stand a 99% better chance in dubai than UK, and it rains evry day lately. keep positive summit will turn up.....be lucky. If you get frustrated let me tell you things are really doom n gloom in UK. Even woolworths ave gone bust...


----------

